# فديوهات برنامج التصميم والتصنيع(cad cam (solid edge



## eng.mohamed321 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يحتوى هذا الرابط على صفحه بها فيديوهات لبرامج التصميم الميكانيكى والتصنيع cad-cam وهو برنامج solide edge وهو يعتبر من اقوى البرامج فى التصميم والتصنيع 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solid...ges/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230?sk=wall


----------



## خالد ندا (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك و للتواصل
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cis_siemens-Egyptian-Team/155226977878754


----------



## eng.mohamed321 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## Solid Edge Man (26 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------

